# BabyGap sizing for toddlers?



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

For people who shop there (we get most of dd's clothes there), I'm curious how you find the sizing matches up to your dc's actual size.

Dd is 14 months, around 30 inches tall, 20.5 pounds. She wears 12-18 months, which says it's for 29-31 inches, 22-27 pounds--she's fit into it since she was around 18, 19 pounds, though. On their size charts, it also says that kids wearing 12-18 months will likely wear size 6 shoes--dd is still in size 3! She has her mama's teeny feet.









We bought her a few fall things in 18-24 months, but the sizing on that says 31-33 inches (which she probably will be in a couple of months) and 27-30 pounds (which she almost certainly will NOT be in a couple of months). I'm just not sure what size to get.

The weights just seem really high to me--I'm curious if others find this as well. If your dc does fit into 12-18 or 18-24 months there, how big is s/he?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

My almost 14-m-o is almost exactly your daughter's size, 30 inches, and 20 pounds. She is barely a size 5 in shoes. We always buy by length, and somehow the rest just works out (esp with cloth diaper butt). She is starting to grow out of Gap 12-18 months for length. She seems to wear a size up in Old Navy and TCP. Babystyle fits her the way Gap does. She's a Hanna 80.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My almost 14-m-o is almost exactly your daughter's size, 30 inches, and 20 pounds. She is barely a size 5 in shoes. We always buy by length, and somehow the rest just works out (esp with cloth diaper butt). She is starting to grow out of Gap 12-18 months for length. She seems to wear a size up in Old Navy and TCP. Babystyle fits her the way Gap does. She's a Hanna 80.

What's weird is that Old Navy size charts are exactly the same as Gap ones, in terms of length and weight. So they SHOULD fit exactly the same.







: I just find the weight ranges odd--I mean, dd isn't huge for her height, but she definitely has a Buddha belly and some chunky li'l thighs. I can't imagine her weighing 7 pounds more (that's a third of her current weight!) at 30 inches tall.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 19 mo. old fits into Gap 12-18 mos. AND 18-24 mos. AND 2T. He still fits into some 6-12 mos. stuff from there! He is 32" and 26 lbs.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
What's weird is that Old Navy size charts are exactly the same as Gap ones, in terms of length and weight. So they SHOULD fit exactly the same.







: I just find the weight ranges odd--I mean, dd isn't huge for her height, but she definitely has a Buddha belly and some chunky li'l thighs. I can't imagine her weighing 7 pounds more (that's a third of her current weight!) at 30 inches tall.

Yeah, I don't get that about Old Navy at all. I wonder if it's the diaper throwing things off for us. They seem to cut slimmer, despite what the chart says.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

My dd is 21 months and she's wearing 18-24. She's 29 lbs and 31 inches, so it is possible for a toddler to be that heavy.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
The weights just seem really high to me--I'm curious if others find this as well. If your dc does fit into 12-18 or 18-24 months there, how big is s/he?

Baby Gap has fit my boys pretty accurately, maybe a little small. But then they're big boys! My 11mo was 31" and 21lbs. at 9 mos. Right now he's a size 5 shoe (thought he's only even tried on a pair once, all the boys wore Baby Gap sneakers when they started walking), and he wears mostly 18-24m, some 12-18m still fit and the Baby Gap pjs he's a 2 or 3 (2xl/3xl). He's like his brothers: tall, slightly higher than average weight, and short-legged with a long torso.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

My DD is 20 months and the gap 12-18 mo stuff falls off of her. She's 20 lbs and 30 inches, so very small (about 3rd percentile in weight, 10th in height, and above the 97th in head size, so most of her weight is in her head







) We're out of town visiting my parents, so she's in disposables right now, although normally in cloth. I'm hoping this stuff we just bought will stay on her when we get home and back into cloth diapers. I just have a problem buying her 6-12 month clothes. It seems so wrong.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramama* 
My DD is 20 months and the gap 12-18 mo stuff falls off of her. She's 20 lbs and 30 inches, so very small (about 3rd percentile in weight, 10th in height, and above the 97th in head size, so most of her weight is in her head







) We're out of town visiting my parents, so she's in disposables right now, although normally in cloth. I'm hoping this stuff we just bought will stay on her when we get home and back into cloth diapers. I just have a problem buying her 6-12 month clothes. It seems so wrong.

That's really interesting--dd is exactly the same size and the 12-18 month stuff fits her perfectly, even in a sposie. It sounds like build is more important than weight/height in determining fit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oetien* 
My dd is 21 months and she's wearing 18-24. She's 29 lbs and 31 inches, so it is possible for a toddler to be that heavy.

I didn't mean that I couldn't envision a toddler being that size. Just that on my particular dd, an extra 7 or so pounds at this height are really hard to imagine.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Gap fits my son a little smaller than the other major brands. I mean, he grows out of a given size when other brands in the same size are still fitting him.

What I have VERY interesting is that once I got to 18-24 months, many of the items in 18-24/2T/3T are identical cuts in the store. I mean, go to Old Navy, pick up a t-shirt in 2T and in 3T and compare the shoulder breadth, the length, the neck hole, etc. Some items are a little different (like pant lengths) but the Ts and the button down shirts are mostly identical between 2T and 3T and sometimes the 18-24 month is identical to them, too!

I just thought I would point that out, in case you might just put/give away your child's 2T summer clothes not thinking they might be the same size as what you buy NEXT summer.


----------



## Sarahbunny (Jun 13, 2006)

My dd is 10 months, but 27 inches and 21 pounds, size 4 shoes. At the Gap, she wears 12-18 month but it is often a smidge too long. She still has 6-12 month stuff that fits as well though.

And swimsuits...sigh. Those are all over the board.

But dd's best friend is 11 months, 30 inches, 31 pounds and is wearing only 2T. The littler stuff just doesn't fit her.

Old Navy...I have to buy in much bigger sizes than I normally would. 18-24 month and even then, it's a guess as to whether it would fit.


----------

